

Programmer scans doodle drawings made during his morning meeting - rochers
http://doodle.scottrocher.com

======
swombat
Those are pretty thoroughly unfunny...

~~~
axod
Is the moral of the story that meetings are so boring they'll even make your
doodles boring as well?

------
jrockway
Wait... stick figures that _aren't_ making snide comments about Linux? I am
confused.

